# New wheels



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks to Shak (who I bought them off) and here's a pic of the new boolas:









and a close up:









Finally, apologies to Shak who had to suffer these until his new ones arrive:










I'm happy!


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

they look very nice!
what size are they? 19"?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate, suit it well


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*Secret*

I thought you where NOT going to show that picture of my UNDERCOVER wheels ???

Glad you like the new rimz mate !!!


:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Shak....................... just how did you get Ian to part with the money, i've been trying for years. Oh by the way im keeping my Gtr


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*Well*

as the saying goes " Your Honour the Defendant approached me !! "

I am glad you are - don't fancy some Top Secret Undercover Track Wheels do ya ??? (They make you go 20mph faster - Honest !!)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmm let me think that over...NO!     
whens the next meet so you can see the changes to my motor (also top secret).


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Luv the wheels :smokin: 

The new ones that is, not those 'orrible three spokes!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes they are 19's.

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Shak - I thought you'd be showing off when the new wheels arrive, so this is one of very few chances to get you  . Anyway, I don't think they look THAT bad!!!  

Dave - it's all about having what I need/want at the time. I really could do with a new front splitter now, but didn't at the time you offered me yours and as I'm tight, I couldn't afford the ones other people have for sale  . My loss! What else you got in the garage at the moment, that I might like????

Don't forget, I also sold my old wheels, so I haven't forked out a fortune


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

how about a perfect GTR bonnet in midnight that you dont have to re-buff regular  sell yours and recoup the cost.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

"Ah, there lies the rub".

Someone been talking to you Dave.

I won't go into detail (I promised not to embarass my darling wife ) but I have a small dent and large scratch on the wing  and consequently the whole front end is being resprayed - so new shiny perfect bonnet (with at least 4 layers of lacquer!!!) coming very soon.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Ian's 19'' boolas!!!*

Ian - I stand corrected mate, they do look great. :smokin: (Still like the others though.).  

Dave - Pleased you have seen the light and are keeping the car.   And yes....we do need another meet soon, I want to see what you've done now!   

Shak - Hope your new ones arrive V SOON. Those 3 spokes are just.........I'm to nice the say what they are!  

How about Sunday 31st for a meet?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm happy to meet then, although I can;t stay too long (Sue'll be in hospital having her knee fixed  ).

Do we want to join sxoc again or have a more informal Skyline meet. If so, do we want morning, afternoon or night.

I'm honestly not bothered what we do.

If we go to sxoc meet, I'll check wher this month as they've moved, I think.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Anything will do me to be honest.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

im easy


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

im liking r33's more each day...very nice matey


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm happy for next Sunday, just thought as late nights are cutting in, we may prefer late morning/lunchtime for a North east meet?

Trouble is, there'll only be about 4 of us  

On the other hand, you won;t be able to see the scratch.

So, before I post an invitation and/or mention it to the sxoc boys, any preferences about day or nihgt?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

pref morning-day so can have a kneb at other motors


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah - that's what I thought.

As a "one-off" why don;t we have a Skyline meet Sunday about 11- 12 am ??

I'll put up a post in meetings & events - any objections to The nagel pub again or would you prefer more towards South Tyneside?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

not sure where the 'nagel' pub is. has it just opened


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*nagel pub*

p*ssed as usual!!!

right I'll do a quick post in meetings and events and call Andu=y H (who's off work this week).

See everyone at the ANGEL pub (opposite Angel of the North, just off Western Bypass) at 11:30am on Sunday 31st October - ok?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Car needs lowering !!!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Snap Nice Wheels :smokin:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Wheels*

Steve - already lowered 30mm! Maybe it's the angle I took the photos from  , but they're spot on in my opinion and for suitable clearance etc for everyday driving.

Polarbearit - damn, I thought I was the only one!! Maybe I should buy your wheels and hide them


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice, but see how low you can go !!! I got mine lowered by 30mm and am looking at another 10mm ! will post pic's when done


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Steve*

You mustn't have speed humps in your street, like me! I catch the lower front splitter on every other one every day, so another 10mm would be totally impractical - good luck!!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

you will end up somethign like my old honda civic, i had it lowed 40mm with 17"s on nice and stiff suspension, a few engine tweaks here and there, but i could go up curbs or over speedbumps as it would totally scrape the car.

Btw andy your car was topic of conversation on saturday night by my chineses food delivery guy, was commenting on my skline on the drive and said have u seen that white one with the fast and furious style graphics on it... hheheheh (he seemed suitably impressed)


----------

